# Specktra.Net teams with Zoints!



## Janice (Aug 30, 2006)

I'm really excited to let everyone know about Zoints, and our recent partnership to bring you expanded and enhanced member profiles. Your Zoints profile is completely customizable. A sampling of features is friends, blogging, photo blogging, picture albums, and it's an easy way find other forum communities!

As a part of launching this new forum feature I would like to issue a challenge to all members. This challenge is a contest with the winner receiving a Specktra.Net 1 yr Premium Membership as well as a $25.00 sephora.com e-GC. 2 runners up will recieve 8 month Premium Member subscriptions. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Guidelines are as follows: Create and customize your Zoints profile by clicking on the notification at the top of the forum when you login. The challenge closes in 30 days, at the close of this challenge a thread will be posted in the announcement forum where you can submit your Zoints profile for review. The staff will pick the top five (5) entries made to the contest, after the selection has been narrowed by staff a poll will be created for members to vote for their favorites. The winner and runners up will be be selected by the Specktra.Net community based on number of votes.


----------

